# Disassemble my glued marines?



## Burzum (Feb 3, 2011)

Hope this is in the right section.
Just wanted to ask if any1 knows how i can take apart already glued figures.I kinda messed up and didnt pose them with blu-tak to get a glimpse of what they'd look like, I went ahead and just glued then and now looking at them i hate the poses.
Just for informations sake i used GW plastic glue.

Any tips or help is greatly appreciated and needed :grin:


----------



## Burzum (Feb 3, 2011)

I've tried to freeze them as ive heard the glue expands when frozen,but alas it didnt work when i tried to pull a piece off it split in half


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Cutting the 2 glues halves part VERY carefully. GW plasic glue melts the 2 plastic pieces together.


----------



## Eva (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorry, but your pretty much screwed. The plastic glue fuses the two bits of plastic together, pretty permanent


----------



## Eva (Mar 16, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Cutting the 2 glues halves part VERY carefully. GW plasic glue melts the 2 plastic pieces together.



 Nicely done


----------



## Burzum (Feb 3, 2011)

I'l try cutting them as you said Djinn,but if it doesnt work i may just paint them and hide them behind some terrain so no1 can see there aweful poses :grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

this is why i never use citadel plastic glue, i always use super glue.Its very strong, but in a pinch it can be broken by levering the parts, plastic glue fucks up more models every year than we can imagine.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Funny you should mention that B&K, in my new video tutorial, covering the basics needed, I bring up that exact point!


----------



## Burzum (Feb 3, 2011)

HaHa yeah im only gonna use super glue from now on.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Funny you should mention that B&K, in my new video tutorial, covering the basics needed, I bring up that exact point!
> 
> YouTube - DPT Items to Buy


Part of the problem, and i dont mean anyone any disrespect by this, part of the problem is that new players and gamers take GW's word as gospel, because everything is now under one roof players are not required to go out in to the world and discover the hobby, when i started i had to go to art suppliers and model shops to get my hobby gear, so you got to view an array of things and see that you had options! and nor just in price. back in the day super glue was the natural choice because most of the range was metal, so it made no sense to buy plastic glue, that meant paying twice. same goes with pinning, because alot was metal you had to learn how to pin or forever be gluing your model back together mid game, new gamers are blessed with plastic kits the likes of which we could only dream of but the up shot is the skills to use other glues on different materials have faded.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That guy who puts out the DTP series does try to help the new player!


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Screwed pretty much if it's a marine use an X-Acto knife try to pry it apart if nothin happens you're screwed.


----------



## Chapter: Limp Bizkit (Aug 2, 2010)

i use a plastic glue by humbrol, i tend not to use gw products except for the minis/dex/rulebook, and also prime the entire model before gluing so that it can be pulled apart easily, as the paint is not the best glue(just don't drop it) and yeah like eva said....
hmmm...mega ninjaaa!s


----------



## rob12763 (May 2, 2008)

I could be worse,like pinning together a metal changer of the ways.Use glue sparingly.Djinn is right though as super glue can be removed with simple green.Rob


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Burzum said:


> I've tried to freeze them as ive heard the glue expands when frozen,but alas it didnt work when i tried to pull a piece off it split in half


You said you used PLASTIC glue. The freeze method only works for superglue.

Nothing short of physical separation works on plastic glue. The two parts are welded together and may as well be one piece now. You need to carefully CUT them apart (hobby knife or thin saw blade).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am trying to remove the heads from my Wraithguard, 2 day bath in finger nail polish remover, freezing, boiling. Beginning to wonder what brand of glue I used.... sigh.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The type of join for the wraithguard doesn't help there.

It's a huge amount of surface area for the bond. Have you tried to freeze it? It's metal, so we know plastic glues weren't used (  ) so that leaves epoxy adhesives or superglue.

Superglue tends to give up the ghost when frozen/thawed a few times (or heated to around 80*c - so leave it in a car in full sunlight for a day or so).

Araldite takes more heat to make it fail. Hot enough to cause a burn on human flesh.


----------

